# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  اختار فاكهتك.. واكتشف شخصيتك!!!

## شجن

يبدو هذا الاختيار طريفا ومسليا .. إلا أنه يستطيع ان يكشف لك جانبا من طبيعة شخصيتك , خاصة تلك التى يراك من خلالها الآخرون ... ولكي تنجح اختار فاكهتك خلال دقيقة واحدة 

اما اذا كنت تفضل اكثر من فاكهه واحدة فأتبع حدسك في اللحظة الاولى التى تبدأ فيها اجراء الاختيار 


اختار ,, خلال دقيقة واحدة ,, الفاكهه التى تفضلها
العنب
التمر
التفاح
الكمثرى
الفراولة
البرتقال
البطيخ
الموز 



الــنــتــائــج

العنب: 
الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية , تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية 

التفاح: 
شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة 

الفراولة: 
لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف ، بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز , حديقة وسفر وفنادق , تفضل احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك 

البطيخ: 
لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك , انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون اداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت ، اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك 

التمر: 
الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك ، حكمتك تجعلك مستشار لجميع أفراد عائلتك وكذلك بعض زملائك 

الكمثرى: 
الجميع يحب دمك الخفيف ولطفك واكثرهم يستمع ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك ، تمتاز شخصيتك بالتفاؤل ولا ترى الاخرين الا جوانبهم الايجابية 

البرتقال: 
هل تسمع كثيرا عبارة , انت كثيرة الانتقاد؟؟ اعتقد هذا لان جانبا من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة خاصة لعيوب الاخرين

الموز: 
الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة ، تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد على التأمل والتفكير السليم

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

التفاح: 
شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة 


يسلمو خيووه 

فروته

----------


## القلب المكسور

انا احب الفراولة  
بس مودي شخصيتي 

لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف ، بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز , حديقة وسفر وفنادق , تفضل احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك 
 ومشكوره خيتو

----------


## شجن

تسلمي فرات على المرور

----------


## شجن

تسلم القلب الكسور على المرور

واني بعد احب الفراولة بس مو ذي شخصيتي(5)

----------


## بيسان

السلام عليكم

يبدو هذا الاختبار طريفا ومسليا .......إلا أنه يستطيع إن يكشف لك جانبا من طبيعة شخصيتك , خاصة تلك التي يراك من خلالها الآخرون ... ولكي تنجح اختار فاكهتك خلال دقيقة واحدة

إما إذا كنت تفضل أكثر من فاكهه واحدة 
فأتبع حدسك في اللحظة الاولى التى تبدأ فيها اجراء الاختيار

اختار ... خلال دقيقة واحدة ... الفاكهة التي تفضلها

الـعـنـب الـتــمـــر 
الـتـفـاح الكمثرى 
الفراولة الـبرتـقال 
الـبطـيخ الــمــوز 




:::: النتــــائج ::::

العنــــــــــــــــــــب 


اذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط 
وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية ,تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ـــــــة 

اكشف عن بعض مشاعرك حتى لا يتهمك الاخرون بالغموض 



التفـــــــــــــــــــــاح 

اذا اخترت التفاح...........شخص يتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ـــــة 

قد ترفض الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد 



الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة 

اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف 
بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل 
احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك 

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ــــــة 

قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك 
الاخرى 




البطيــــــــــــــــــخ 

اذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ,,,,,, انت من الاشخاص 
الذين يستطيعون اداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت 
اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك 

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ــــة 

قليل من الراحة ضروري لديك كي لا تفقد طاقتك بسرعة ******************** 



التمــــــــــــــــ ـر 

اذا اخترت التمر ........... الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك 
وإذا كنت سيدة فانت سيده بيت من الطراز الاول ,,حتى لو كنت تعملين خارج المنزل 
حكمتك تجعلك مستشارة اولى لزوجك ولباقي أفراد عائلتك 
وكذلك بعض زميلاتك 

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ـــة 

تمنح الكثير ولا تطلب شيئا الا يشعرك 
هذا بالظلم أحيانا ؟؟؟؟ 
اذا فلا تتردد واطلب بعض احتياجاتك من المقربين 




الكمثـــــــــــــــ ـرى 

اذا اخترت الكمثرى ....... الجميع يحب دمك الخفيف ولطفك واكثرهم 
يستمع ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك تمتاز شخصيتك بالتفاؤل ولا ترى من 
الاخرين الا جوانبهم الايجابية 

* نصيحــــــــــــــــ ـــة 

التفاؤل جميل ومفيد لكن احذر في بعض الاحيان ان يتحول الى وهم



البرتقـــــــــــــــــــال 

اذا اخترت البرتقال ............هل تسمع كثيرا عبارة ,انت كثير الانتقاد؟؟ 
نعتقد هذا لان جانبا من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة 
خاصة لعيوب الاخرين 

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ـــــة 

حاول ان تكشف لدى المقربين منك بعض الجوانب الايجابية حتى لا تتهم بانك صائدة العيوب فقط 



المــــــــــــــــــوز 

اذا اخترت الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين 
الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة 
تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد 
على التأمل والتفكير السليم 

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ـــــــة 



اذا اكتشفت زيادة سريعة في وزنك فأنت مخطىء... الزيادة لم تحدث بسرعة بل بسبب تراكم الاسترخاء من دون ان تشعر بذلك

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم

اختي بيسان اشكرك على هذا الموضوع

يعطيك الله الف عافية وماتقصرين
ونتمنى منك التواجد الدائم معنا ..

تحياتي..

----------


## عـسـولـة

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي بيسان على الموضوع الحلو 
عساك على القوة 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 

تحياتي 
عـسـولـة

----------


## ahmed

اتمنى من الجميع المشاركه

----------


## ahmed

> الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة 
> 
> اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف 
> بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل 
> احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك 
> 
> نصيحــــــــــــــــ ــــــة 
> 
> قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك 
> الاخرى



اختي بيسان اشكرك على هذا الموضوع

----------


## سعيد درويش

إدا اخترت الكمثرى الجميع يحب دمك الخفيف ولطفك وأكثرهم يستمع ويصغى لرايك ونصائحك تمتاز شخصيتك باالتفاؤل ولا ترى من الأخرين إلا جوانبهم الإيجابية

                                                      مشكورة بيسان على الموضوع الشيق

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووورين عاى ردود  :) :)

وبالتوفيق للجميع 

وانشاااااء الله اكون دائما معاكم

----------


## القمره

مشكوره أختى بيسان على الموضوع الحلو وماتقصري وأعتقد أن بعض الناس خليط من الفواكه|95|

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره خيه على المرور وتعقيب :)

----------


## المستجير

التمــــــــــــــــ ـر 

اذا اخترت التمر ........... الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك 
وإذا كنت سيدة فانت سيده بيت من الطراز الاول ,,حتى لو كنت تعملين خارج المنزل 
حكمتك تجعلك مستشارة اولى لزوجك ولباقي أفراد عائلتك 
وكذلك بعض زميلاتك 

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ـــة 

تمنح الكثير ولا تطلب شيئا الا يشعرك 
هذا بالظلم أحيانا ؟؟؟؟ 
اذا فلا تتردد واطلب بعض احتياجاتك من المقربين 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

الله يعطيك العافيه على المشاركه الطيبه تسلم يدينك  وبارك الله فيكى

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووور اخي على المرور الكرين وتعقيب :)

----------


## ميراج

[align=center]الفراولـــــــــــــــــــــة 

اذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف 
بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضل 
احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك 

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ــــــة 

قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك 
الاخرى 

البرتقـــــــــــــــــــال 

اذا اخترت البرتقال ............هل تسمع كثيرا عبارة ,انت كثير الانتقاد؟؟ 
نعتقد هذا لان جانبا من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة 
خاصة لعيوب الاخرين 

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ـــــة 

حاول ان تكشف لدى المقربين منك بعض الجوانب الايجابية حتى لا تتهم بانك صائدة العيوب فقط 


0000000000000000000


مشكورة خيتو على هالموضوع الحلو كثيييير... بس مو كل الصفات هادي فيي أنا..[/align]

----------


## بيسان

ميراج مشكوووووووووره على المرور ورد

----------


## توأم الفرح

التفـــــــــــــــــــــاح 

اذا اخترت التفاح...........شخص يتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ـــــة 

قد ترفض الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد

يعطيك ربي الف عافية ..

دمتي بود وسلام ..
اختك  .. توووم

----------


## دمعه حزن

العنــــــــــــــــــــب 


اذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط 
وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية ,تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية في دائرتك

نصيحــــــــــــــــ ـــــــة 

اكشف عن بعض مشاعرك حتى لا يتهمك الاخرون بالغموض 


======================

ألف شكر للأخت بيسان

يسلموا يديك ع الموضوع الحلو

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية ياارب

ويا ريت الا يدخل يقول هو من اي نوع 

بانتظار جديدك دوماً

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

مشكوره خيه غناتي ع الفواكه

----------


## ~ سجايا الروح ~

راااااااااااائع .. عن جد رااائع 

مشكووووره خيتوو .. 

ربي يعطيج ألف عافية

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووورين على المرور

----------


## شجون آل البيت

يبدو هذا الاختيار طريفا ومسليا .. إلا أنه يستطيع ان يكشف لك جانبا من طبيعة شخصيتك , خاصة تلك التى يراك من خلالها الآخرون ... ولكي تنجح اختار فاكهتك خلال دقيقة واحدة 

اما اذا كنت تفضل اكثر من فاكهه واحدة فأتبع حدسك في اللحظة الاولى التى تبدأ فيها اجراء الاختيار 

اختار ,, خلال دقيقة واحدة ,, الفاكهه التى تفضلها

العنب

التمر
التفاح

الكمثرى
الفراولة

البرتقال
البطيخ

الموز 



الــنــتــائــج


العنب: 
الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية , تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية 





التفاح: 

شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة 





الفراولة: 
لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف ، بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز , حديقة وسفر وفنادق , تفضل احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك 




البطيخ: 

لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك , انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون اداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت ، اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك 





التمر: 
الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك ، حكمتك تجعلك مستشار لجميع أفراد عائلتك وكذلك بعض زملائك 


الكمثرى: 
الجميع يحب دمك الخفيف ولطفك واكثرهم يستمع ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك ، تمتاز شخصيتك بالتفاؤل ولا ترى الاخرين الا جوانبهم الايجابية 





البرتقال: 
هل تسمع كثيرا عبارة , انت كثيرة الانتقاد؟؟ اعتقد هذا لان جانبا من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة خاصة لعيوب الاخرين





الموز: 
الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة ، تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد على التأمل والتفكير السليم 



============================
م           
                 ن 
                                   ق 
                                                  و  
                                                                  ل


والسلام 

أختك 

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

الصراحه انا احب الكمثرى 

الكمثرى: 
الجميع يحب دمك الخفيف ولطفك واكثرهم يستمع ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك ، تمتاز شخصيتك بالتفاؤل ولا ترى الاخرين الا جوانبهم الايجابية 


مشكوره اختي شجون على النقل

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

مشكووورة أختي شيعية وافتخر على المرور والتعقيب 

نورتي الصفحة 

تسلمي لي يارب 

والسلام 

أختك

شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..* 

العنب: 
الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية , تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية 



*الف شكر لك اخيه* 
*شجون ال البيت* 
*على الطرح الرائع*
*وبانتظار المزيد اخيه*
*فهل من مزيد؟* 



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الف شكر لك*
شجون
*على المشاركة الرائعه*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تحياتي لك*
*

*
*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## القلب المرح

الموز: 
الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة ، تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد على التأمل والتفكير السليم 

شكرا عالعطاء المتميز منك
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

أخي القلب المرح ..نورت الصفحة بتواجدك اللطيف..

لاعدمنا ربي مثل هالتواصل الحلو 

يعطيك العافية ويسلم دياتك ..

والسلام 

أختك

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## همس المشااعر

الموز: 
الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة ، تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد على التأمل والتفكير السليم 

                               مشكورة غاليتي شجون 
                               على الموضوع الحلو 
                              ربي يعطيك الف عافية 
                              بنتظار جديدك
                                       تحياتي
                                    همس المشااعر

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

الله يعطيج الف عافيه 
يا شجون على الموضوع الروعه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الموز: 
الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة ، تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد على التأمل والتفكير السليم

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

مشكووورات أخواتي (همس المشااعر, عاشقة الامام علي,زهرة القطيف)

على المرور والتعقيب .. تسلم دياتكن .. ويعطيكن العافية عزيزاتي 

نورتوا الصفحة ..تسلمن لي يارب 

والسلام 

أختكن

شجووون آل البيت (ع)


والسلام 

أختك

شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## بيسان

الفراولة: 
لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف ، بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز , حديقة وسفر وفنادق , تفضل احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك 


مشكووووووره خيتووو

والله يعطيك العااااااافيه

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. الســلام عليـكم و رحمــة الله و بـــركــاته .. 

تسلمي خيتو شجون آل البيت على هذا الطرح الرائـع .. 
ربي يعطيك الف عااافيــة .. لا عدمنا تواجد .. 

التفاح: 
شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة 

تحــيــاتي لك 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي

مشكورة عزيزتي 
الله يعطيك العافيه
 وتسلمي على الموضوع الحلو
أختك : دلوعت حبيبتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

العنب: 
الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط وكأنك تتخفي خلفة كي لا تعبر عن مشاعرك الداخلية , تحب العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتع بشعبية ..


ألف شكر للأخت .. شجون آل البيت ..

الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافيه ..

بانتظار كل جديد منك ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

اكثر شي من هدول اللي دكرتيهم خيتوو يعني 
الموز: 
الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة ، تميل الى الراحة وتعتقد ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد على التأمل والتفكير السليم 

تسلمين خيتوو ع الموضوع
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
بانتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي...
ضحكوووه

----------


## fog223

الفراولة: 
لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف ، بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز , حديقة وسفر وفنادق , تفضل احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووووو خيتو 

التمر: 
الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك ، حكمتك تجعلك مستشار لجميع أفراد عائلتك وكذلك بعض زملائك 



تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

البطيخ: 
لست نشيط فقط بل انك لا تستطيع اضاعة دقيقة واحدة من وقتك , انت من الاشخاص الذين يستطيعون اداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت ، اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة فإن اكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك 

امممممممممم عجيب البطيخ 

حتى التمر حلو ياسلام جاي شهر الله الكريم 
شكرا

----------


## hope

التمر: 
الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك ، حكمتك تجعلك مستشار لجميع أفراد عائلتك وكذلك بعض زملائك 


يسلموووو على الطرح 

يعطيك ربي الف عــافية ...

تحياتي
حور

----------


## سمراء

التفاح: 
شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة 
يسلمو ع الطرح الجميل
يعطيك الف عافية
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## فلسفه فكر

التفاح: 
شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة 



يعطيك العافيه .. 

موضوع راائع .. 

يسلمك ربي ع النقل المميز .. 

مودتيـــــــــــــ واحتراميـــــــــــــ

" فلسفه فكر"

----------


## P!nk Cream

البرتقال: 
هل تسمع كثيرا عبارة , انت كثيرة الانتقاد؟؟ اعتقد هذا لان جانبا من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة خاصة لعيوب الاخرين


لالالا ما يناسبني أصلاً 
ما أنتقد واجد 

يسلمووو

----------


## همسه

التفاح: 

شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصر على العمل بأفضل صورة 

يسلمووووووووووووووووو
ننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك الحلوه

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووووووو خيتو

التمر: 
الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك ، حكمتك تجعلك مستشار لجميع أفراد عائلتك وكذلك بعض زملائك 

تحياتي
ريوووووووووووش

----------


## زهر الياسمين

*اكتشفي شخصيتك من فاكهتك المفضلة

يبدو هذا الاختيار طريفا ومسليا .......إلا أنه يستطيع أن يكشف لك جانبا من طبيعة شخصيتك, خاصة تلك 

التى يراك من خلالها الآخرون ... ولكي تنجحي اختاري فاكهتك خلال دقيقة واحدة

أما إذا كنت تفضلين أكثر من فاكهة واحدة 

فاتبعي حدسك في اللحظة الأولى التى تبدأين فيها إجراء الاختيار 

اختاري ,,خلال دقيقة واحدة ,,,الفاكهة التى تفضلينها 

العنب التمر 

التفاح الكمثرى 

الفراولة البرتقال 

البطيخ الموز* 

























































*العنـــب 
إذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط 

وكأنك تتخفين خلفه كي لا تعبري عن مشاعرك الداخلية ,تحبين العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتعين 

بشعبية في دائرتك 
نصيحـة 

اكشفي عن بعض مشاعرك حتى لا يتهمك الآخرون بالغموض 


التفــــاح 

إذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة إلى الأعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصرين 

على العمل بأفضل صورة 

نصيحــة 

قد ترفضين الاعتراف بالتعب إلا أن ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد 


الفراولــة 

إذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك إلا في حياة محاطة بالترف 

بيت رحب , سيارة من أحدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضلين 

إحاطة نفسك بالناس وإظهار جمالك من المزايا الأخرى في شخصيتك 

نصيحـــــة 

قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافعي عن نفسك وابرزي خصالك الأخرى 

البطيـــخ 
إذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيطة فقط بل إنك لا تستطيعين إضاعة دقيقة واحدة من 

وقتك ,,,,,, أنت من الأشخاص الذين يستطيعون أداء أكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت أما إذا واجهتك

مشكلة فإن أكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك 

نصيحـــــة 

قليل من الراحة ضروري لديك كي لا تفقدي طاقتك بسرعة 

التمـــــر 

إذا اخترت التمر ........... الهدوء والقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك 

أنت أيضا سيدة بيت من الطراز الأول ,,حتى لو كنت تعملين خارج المنزل حكمتك تجعلك مستشارة اولى 

لزوجك ولباقي أفراد عائلتك وكذلك بعض زميلاتك 

نصيحــــة 

تمنحين الكثير ولا تطلبين شيئا ألا يشعرك هذا بالظلم أحيانا ؟؟؟؟ 

إذا فلا تترددي واطلبي بعض احتياجاتك من المقربين 


الكمثـرى 

إذا اخترت الكمثرى ....... الجميع يحب دمك الخفيف ولطفك وأكثرهم يستمع ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك 

تمتاز شخصيتك بالتفاؤل ولا ترين الآخرين إلا جوانبهم الإيجابية 

نصيحـــة 

التفاؤل جميل ومفيد لكن احذري في بعض الأحيان أن يتحول إلى وهم 

البرتقـــــال 

إذا اخترت البرتقال ............هل تسمعين كثيرا عبارة ,أنت كثيرة الانتقاد؟؟ 

نعتقد هذا لأن جانبا من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة خاصة لعيوب الاخرين

نصيحــــة 

حاولي أن تكشفي لدى المقربين منك بعض الجوانب الإيجابية حتى لا تتهمي بأنك صائدة العيوب فقط 

المـــوز 

اذا اخترت الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , 

وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة

تميلين إلى الراحة وتعتقدين أن الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد على التأمل والتفكير السليم 

نصيحـــة 

إذا اكتشفت زيادة سريعة في وزنك فأنت مخطئة... الزيادة لم تحدث بسرعة بل بسبب تراكم الاسترخاء

من دون أن تشعري بذلك



اتمني الا ختيار 

وتسلمو

أنتظر ردودكم الحلوة:*

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره حبيبتي 
زهـــــرة الياسمسن
ويعطيك العااافيه 
وينقل للقسم المناسب له 
قسم تطوير الذات

----------


## زهر الياسمين

مشكوررررررررررررره خيتو فرح 

على تواجدك

----------


## سيناريو

*التفــــاح 

إذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة إلى الأعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصرين 

على العمل بأفضل صورة* 

*يسلمو على الطرح خيتو زهرالياسمين* 
*لاعدمناكِ*
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------


## دموع جارفه

الفراولــة 

إذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك إلا في حياة محاطة بالترف 

بيت رحب , سيارة من أحدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضلين 

إحاطة نفسك بالناس وإظهار جمالك من المزايا الأخرى في شخصيتك 

نصيحـــــة 

قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافعي عن نفسك وابرزي خصالك الأخرى 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووره خيه على الموضوع الحلوة..
تقبل مروري..

----------


## وردة البستان

البطيـــخ 
إذا اخترت البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيطة فقط بل إنك لا تستطيعين إضاعة دقيقة واحدة من 

وقتك ,,,,,, أنت من الأشخاص الذين يستطيعون أداء أكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت أما إذا واجهتك

مشكلة فإن أكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك 

نصيحـــــة 

قليل من الراحة ضروري لديك كي لا تفقدي طاقتك بسرعة 



يسلمو حبيبتي ع الطرح

----------


## حكاية حب

التفــــاح 
إذا اخترت التفاح
 شخصيتك تميل بقوة إلى الأعمال ذات النفس الطويل 
 وكل عمل شاق وتصرين 
على العمل بأفضل صورة 
نصيحــة 
قد ترفضين الاعتراف بالتعب
 إلا أن ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد 
والله أشك في الشخصيه 
ههه
يسلموو

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووووووو
زهرة الياسمين 
على الطرح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وأنا بعد تفاحه :bigsmile: 

يسلمووو خيوووه

بإنتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك

----------


## حلم فنانه

التفــــاح 

إذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة إلى الأعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصرين 

على العمل بأفضل صورة 

نصيحــة 

قد ترفضين الاعتراف بالتعب إلا أن ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد 


مشكوووووره خيتو
معظم الاشياء فيي 
بس مو كل الكلام صحيح
سلمت يداكي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*إذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة إلى الأعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصرين 

على العمل بأفضل صورة 

نصيحــة 

قد ترفضين الاعتراف بالتعب إلا أن ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد* 
مشكوره خيتووو
يسلمووووووووو

----------


## زهر الياسمين

يعطيكـمـ ربي الف عافيه عالمرور..,

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

التفــــاح 

إذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة إلى الأعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصرين 

على العمل بأفضل صورة 

نصيحــة 

قد ترفضين الاعتراف بالتعب إلا أن ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد  
يسلمو على الطرح فرح ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

التفــــاح 

إذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة إلى الأعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصرين 

على العمل بأفضل صورة 

نصيحــة 

قد ترفضين الاعتراف بالتعب إلا أن ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد

تسلمي غناتي على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## حبي حيدري

الموضوع دمه خفيف مثل صاحبةالموضوع 

تسلمي على الموضوع اللطيف

----------


## Sweet Magic

*زهر الياسمين*


_يعطيـك الـف عافيـه على طـرحك_ 


_الفراوله _

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*اشياء كثيرة يمكن تكشف الشخصية* 
*وشي حلو عن طريق الفاكهة نكتشق شي من شخصيتنا*
*يسلمووو*

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

الفراولــة 

إذا اخترت الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك إلا في حياة محاطة بالترف 

بيت رحب , سيارة من أحدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضلين 

إحاطة نفسك بالناس وإظهار جمالك من المزايا الأخرى في شخصيتك 

نصيحـــــة 

قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافعي عن نفسك وابرزي خصالك الأخرى
يسلمواااااااا
الموضوع جميل 
تحياتي 
أوراق الشتاء

----------


## عنيده

التفــــاح 

إذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة إلى الأعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصرين 

على العمل بأفضل صورة 

نصيحــة 

قد ترفضين الاعتراف بالتعب إلا أن ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد 

يسلمووووو

----------


## الرعب الصامت

*المـــوز 

اذا اخترت الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , 

وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة*

*يزاج الله ألف خير*

----------


## في الانتظار

التفاح 
7
7
7
7 شكرا على النصيحة 

تحياتي الحاره

----------


## روائع القصص

اني اخترت العنب والكمثرة بس الي يليق في شخصيتي اكثر 

هو الكمثرة

----------


## ازهارعلي

اني اخترت الفراولة لان احبه واجد

يسلموا موضوع لطيف

----------


## ازهارعلي

اني اخترت الفراولة لان احبها واجد

يسلموا موضوع لطيف

----------


## ياجرح

العنـــب 
إذا اخترت العنب .........الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك هي النشاط 

وكأنك تتخفين خلفه كي لا تعبري عن مشاعرك الداخلية ,تحبين العلاقات الاجتماعية العامة وتتمتعين 

بشعبية في دائرتك 
نصيحـة 

اكشفي عن بعض مشاعرك حتى لا يتهمك الآخرون بالغموض

----------


## الملكــــه

موضوع روووعه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

*ا ني الكمثرى*

*موضوع جميل*

----------


## كبرياء

*يـــــــــــاااعيني على التفاااح ..* 

*يســـــــــــــــلموووووووووو على الطرح الح ـــــــــــلووو ..*

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ ..*

*تح ـــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآآتووو ..*

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآآـآآء*

----------


## (عاشقة الجراح)

ههههه
شكرا لكم
أنا احب الموووووز

----------


## Hussain.T

*التفــــاح* 

*إذا اخترت التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة إلى الأعمال ذات النفس الطويل ,, وكل عمل شاق وتصرين*  
*على العمل بأفضل صورة* 
*يسلمو على الطرح خية*
*تحياتي*

----------


## وردة حلاوية

ثنكيو ع الموضوع الحلو

----------


## 7mammah

[IMG]http://anoon18.***********/accessoriez/0098.gif[/IMG] 

 
شخصيتك ِ من فاكهتك ِ  

التـفــاح 
*اذا اخترتي التفاح...........شخصيتك تميل بقوة الى الاعمال ذات النفس الطويل , وكل عمل* 

*شاق وتصرين على العمل بأفضل صورة* 


*نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــة*  

*قد ترفضين الاعتراف بالتعب إلا ان ذلك يؤذيك في المدى البعيد* 

[IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/accessoriez/12-63.gif[/IMG] 

الـفـراولـة 

*اذا اخترتي الفراولة ..........لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف*

*بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفروفنادق , تفضلين* 
*احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك منا لمزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك* 
*نصيحــــــــــــــــــــــة*  
*قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافعي عن نفسك وابرزي خصالك الاخرى* 

[IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/accessoriez/12-63.gif[/IMG] 

الـبـطـيـخ 

*اذا اخترتي البطيخ (خاصة الشمام ) ......لست نشيطة فقط بل انك لا تستطيعين اضاعة* 

*دقيقة واحدة من وقتك ,انت من الاشخاص* 
*الذين يستطيعون اداء اكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت اما اذا واجهتك مشكلة*  
*فإن اكثر من حل لها حاضر لديك* 
*نصيحــــــــــــــــــــة*  
*قللي من الحركة ،الراحة ضرورية لديك كي لا تفقدي طاقتك بسرعة* 

[IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/accessoriez/12-63.gif[/IMG] 

الـتـمــر  


*اذا اخترتي التمر ........... الهدوءوالقناعة صفتان ملازمتان لشخصيتك*

*انت سيده بيت من الطراز الاول , حتى لو كنت تعملين خارج المنزل* 
*حكمتك تجعلك مستشارة اولى لزوجك ولباقي أفراد عائلتك* 
*وكذلك بعض زميلاتك* 

*نصيحـــــــــــــــــــة*  
*تمنحين الكثير ولا تطلبين شيئا الا يشعرك* 
*هذا بالظلم أحيانا ؟؟؟؟* 
*اذا فلا تترددين واطلبي بعض احتياجاتك من المقربين* 

[IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/accessoriez/12-63.gif[/IMG] 


الـكـمـثـرى  

*اذا اخترتي الكمثرى ....... الجميع يحب دمك الخفيف ولطفك واكثرهم*

*يستمع ويصغي لرأيك ونصائحك تمتاز شخصيتك بالتفاؤل ولا ترين من* 
*الاخرين الاجوانبهم الايجابية* 
*نصيحـــــــــــــــــــة*  
*التفاؤل جميل ومفيد لكن احذري في بعض الاحيانان يتحول الى وهم* 

[IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/accessoriez/12-63.gif[/IMG] 

الـبـرتـقــال 

*اذا اخترتي البرتقال ............هل تسمعين كثيرا عبارة ,انتي كثيرة الانتقاد؟؟*

*نعتقد هذا لانجانبا من شخصيتك يغلب عليه الفضول والمراقبة الدقيقة* 
*خاصة لعيوب الاخرين* 
*نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــة*  
*حاولي ان تكشفي لدى المقربين منك بعض الجوانب الايجابية*  
*حتى لاتتهمين بانك صائدة العيوب فقط* 

[IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/accessoriez/12-63.gif[/IMG] 

الــمــوز 

*اذااخترتي الموز ....... الصفة الغالبة على شخصيتك في نظر الكثيرين*

*الاسترخاء والبرود مع خفة الدم , وهذا قد يكون صحيحا بنسب مختلفة* 
*تميل الى الراحة وتعتقدين ان الكسل غير مضر بل يساعد* 
*على التأمل والتفكير السليم* 
*نصيحـــــــــــــــــــــــة* 



*اذا اكتشفت زيادة سريعة في وزنك فأنت مخطئة... الزيادة لم تحدث بسرعة* 

*بل بسبب تراكم الاسترخاء من دون ان تشعر بذلك* 

*المصدر :من كتاب علم النفس* 

[IMG]http://anenooo.***********/smileys/1anigirl.gif[/IMG]

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*شكرا لجهودك أوخيه ..*
*سيتم نقل الموضوع للقسم المناااااسب ..* 
*بوركت جهووودك ..*
*لا عدمنااااااك ..*
*تحياااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مشرفتنا الكريمه  للدموع إحساس  [IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/smileyz/26-91.gif[/IMG]*

*تسلميلي على طيب المرور  والشكر موصول لكم على*

* جهودكم لرقي المنتدى*

*ولك ِ تحياتي*

----------


## طيف المشاعر

تسلمي خيتووو ع الطرح الر ائع 
يعطيك الف عافيه 
لاتحرمينا من جديك

----------


## احساس شاعرهـ

تسلمي ع الطرح الرائع 

للموضوع 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## 7mammah

> تسلمي خيتووو ع الطرح الر ائع 
> يعطيك الف عافيه 
> لاتحرمينا من جديك



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أختي الكريمه طيف المشاعر* 

*حياك ِ ربي  نورتي * 

*ومشكوره على المشاركه* 

*ألف تحية لك ِ*

----------


## 7mammah

> تسلمي ع الطرح الرائع 
> 
> للموضوع 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أختي الكريمه  احساس شاعرهـ*

*تسلميلي على المشاركه* 

*وأتمنى إستفادتكم* 

*ولك ِ تحياتي*

----------

